# New FC catalog cover



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Take a sneak peek at the new FC catalog cover. 



http://www.ghostdroppings.com/ 



Copies mailing at the end of the July.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool......can't WAIT!!! 

What does the text say on the Ghostdroppings t shirt? I must need glasses.


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

haha, It says an expert's guide to Halloween and all things creepy. 

I can't see it either if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, it does make me feel better. LMAO! Cool shirts BTW. Thanks!


----------

